# Carol Tuttle / Dressing your Truth



## mikel.maine (Jul 7, 2013)

I've been studying MBTI and Carol Tuttle's DYT and I'm trying to find a balance.

For those of you who don't know, Carol Tuttle is a stylist who groups body/personality types into four categories: Types 1, 2, 3, and 4. I won't go into detail here, but you can go to her website and find out more about it. (Note: She's a little weird.)

I've been trying to coordinate a harmony between Tuttle Types and MBTI. Here's what I've got so far:

*TYPE 1 (The Enthusiastic Types)*
ESFP
ENFP
ESTP
ENTP
Bright colors, bubbly personality


*TYPE 2 (The Thoughtful Types)*
INTP
ISTP
INFP
ISFP
Soft colors, quiet personality


*TYPE 3 (The Determined Types)*
ESTJ
ENTJ
ESFJ
ENFJ
Harsh colors, action-oriented personality


*TYPE FOUR (The Strong Types)*
INTJ
ISTJ
INFJ
ISFJ
Bold colors, solid personality

A perfect TT/MBTI analyzation would culminate in connecting your personality with your style.


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi - I'm not on this site much so sorry this is so much later than your first post.

I have studied both and have unlisted videos about it. If you'd like to watch - feel free to contact me at [email protected] and I'll send you the link.

I don't think Tuttle's DYT matches with MBTI cleanly enough.

Type 1s = EP types, but I think an ENFJ or ESFJ could also type as T1.

Type 2s = IP types, but I'm an INFJ and I think I'm a DYT 2/3 and my ISFJ mom also considers herself a DYT T2.

Type 3s = EJ types, but again, as an INFJ I feel my T2 and T3 in DYT are very equal and I could easily say I'm a T3/2. 

Type 4s = IJ types, but my INTP husband has a lot of T4 qualities and so does my ESTJ daughter....so what does this mean? That I don't think DYT is a good system to compare to MBTI. I feel it is about something different - it is about the energy, the essence the spirit of a person, not about their cognitive preferences or learned behaviors.
@mikel.maine I'm interested to hear what else you've thought about since writing the OP. Thanks!


----------



## mikel.maine (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Lady Lullaby,

Thanks for commenting! I've actually forgotten about this post so it was a nice surprise. 

I think it is a sketchy comparison, too. But I've found that sometimes the subtype matches. I'm a ENTP 2/1, though I'm often confused for a T1. Here are the types of my friends:

ENTJ 1/4
ENTJ 1/4
ISTJ 4/2
ENFP 1/3
ISFJ 3/4
ESFJ 1/3

So I've found that your system there is pretty accurate most of the time. But it tends to be hit/miss.


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm part of a facebook group that is about DYT and lots of other color/typology systems and one of the comments there said: 


> We often talk about our secondary being at odds with our dominant. On the one hand, is this fair. Aren't we whole? As a 2/4/3/1, I am all of those in that order, but not distinct. On the other hand, we are always more than one person, one personality, in that we may be triggered in different situations to act differently. Also our subconscious motives are only partially available to us, so sometimes we do things that shock ourselves or our definition of self. Does that mean though, that our secondary is as repressed as an alter ego? I hope not. In fact, I suspect we often live more in our secondary, and our dominant is being suppressed if anything.


I'm surprised that none of your EJ friends were T3...

I think it is frustrating that the DYT descriptions put T2 and T4 as introverted and T1 and T3 as extraverted and yet that doesn't seem to follow with MBTI. I want to understand what is 'wrong' haha. Is it our self-typing? Is it the system/theory? etc.


----------



## ShilohKB (May 22, 2021)

-I know this post is like 7 years old but glad to find it . I also am an INFJ and trying to find my DYT type I can to the same conclusion Type 2/3 50/50 I don’t know if that makes us odd dual personalities or what ?! Thank you for sharing because I feel less alone !
-Shiloh



Lady Lullaby said:


> .....I don't think Tuttle's DYT matches with MBTI cleanly enough......Type 2s = IP types, but I'm an INFJ and I think I'm a DYT 2/3 and my ISFJ mom also considers herself a DYT T2.
> 
> Type 3s = EJ types, but again, as an INFJ I feel my T2 and T3 in DYT are very equal and I could easily say I'm a T3/2.
> 
> ...


----------

